# Lowrance HDS 8 Gen 1



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

Looking to upgrade to a Lowrance HDS 12 Gen 3. Just thinking if it worth the extra money. And the value of my HDS 8 is. Just what to get people opinion on it.


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Definitely worth the upgrade!!! Had an HDS 7 gen 1 and upgraded to a pair of hds 9s. Kinda wish I would have gotten the 12. The options are endless and love the touch screen. You will absolutely love the size of the of the screen and the clarity. Plus you can add 3d if you want at anytime. You can also add a tablet to see the images anywhere on the boat with built in WiFi. If you can afford it go for it and you won't look back. I would say your HDS 8 is worth $400 maybe $500 to the right person with transducer and all the cords.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

In my opinion, you will not catch anymore fish with an HDS 12 GEN 3. Definitely a nice upgrade but if it were me, I'd rather put that money towards new baits or gear that i dont have. That being said if you have the money to blow and your bait selection is endless, go for it.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I am always temped to update the electronics but it comes down to what Fishballz said, will it help me put more fish in the boat or, will it make my life easier in the boat.
Honestly, when I'm on the lake it's all about finding and catching. I very very rarely ever screw around with all the capabilities the sonar has. But, if you have the disposable income, what the heck... If it feels good, do it!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Fishballz said:


> In my opinion, you will not catch anymore fish with an HDS 12 GEN 3. Definitely a nice upgrade but if it were me, I'd rather put that money towards new baits or gear that i dont have. That being said if you have the money to blow and your bait selection is endless, go for it.


Some of us need bigger screens not because they catch more fish but because our eyes aren't what they used to be and we need bigger screens now. The bigger the better. If you want one and can afford it, go for it. You don't have to upgrade tackle because you got a bigger unit. That stuff you've been catching them with will still work just fine.


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

I thought that I purchased a lowrance HDS 12 Gen 3. The transaction was on craigslist but it was a scam. Lucky the purchase went through pay-pal received a total refund. BEWARE the girl e-mail's real nice gives a sad story about her husband going through surgery's. The item located Daytona Beach!!
I'll keep what I have now!


----------

